# Bush Hog Won't lift.



## ronhum (Apr 22, 2018)

Have a Ford 1510 that is 20 plus years old. The hydraulics will not lift the bush hog anymore. It has been not working very well for a while, but now not at all. I put some more fluid in it, and it worked briefly, and then stopped again. Any idea of things that I can do or check?


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Depends on the year and serial number, but on top of the hydraulic pump on the early versions is a screen. That fills with metal and restricts the flow to the point the pump will be destroyed from cavitation. Also check your flow control (knob under the seat) to be sure it is open, and the one or two external hydraulic filters. Perform a pressure test to be sure the pump is working.

If everything is good in the pump and filter area, I would suspect the lift cylinder under the lift cover requires rebuilding. Easy to do and inexpensive repair.


----------



## ronhum (Apr 22, 2018)

Thanks. That gives me a starting point. I appreciate it.


----------

